# Is the Hdvr2 Interactive enabled such as Wink?



## rolou21 (Apr 4, 2002)

Can the Hdvr2 be enabled by software download to accept Interactive Channels such as Wink or Open Tv?


----------



## johntoto11 (Aug 1, 2002)

Presently, mine doesn't. I don't know about the future though. Anyone know?


----------



## rolou21 (Apr 4, 2002)

Right now there are no interactive channels at all on any Hdvr2 units. What I am stating is does this particular unit have the proper electronics to accept this type of software to enable Wink?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rolou21 _
> *Right now there are no interactive channels at all on any Hdvr2 units. What I am stating is does this particular unit have the proper electronics to accept this type of software to enable Wink? *


I have not seen a definitive answer on whether Wink could be enabled on the HDVR2. I have read that it was not possible with the first generation DirecTV Receiver with TiVo Service. I suspect it is not possible with the HDVR2 either. One reason given for Wink not being available on the Sony SAT-T60, Hughes GXCEBOT or Philips DSR6000 was that Wink was considered a competitor to TiVo as TiVo offers some interactive content. Not really an answer but that is about all I have heard and I own the first generation model.

Chris


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

I would think the limitations are legal or business based, not technically based. It's just a matter of updating your code and adding more info to the regular download. The rest can be piggybacked on the Wink info going to the standard receivers.


----------



## edrock200 (Mar 18, 2003)

A while back someone pointed out a DirecTV contract which contained information on the DirecTV/Tivo alliance. This was when DirecTV took control of their PVR's. In the contract it stated a few interesting points. One, the PVR's must have an 800 number options and two Wink must come down the pipeline. I can't remmeber if there was anything on networking...I hope the HMO option or something similar comes. Also, a member of tivocommunity sent an email to the the VP of DirecTV's PVR division requesting the HMO option. He basically replied with "I can't say much but stay tuned, lots of cool things are coming."


----------



## Rusty (Apr 26, 2002)

I have a two receiver DTV setup. One of the receivers was a Hughes GCEBO with Wink and the second is an older Hughes Gold receiver, which has always worked well. When I recently installed an HDVR2 Tivo unit I kept the Hughes Gold and removed the GCEBO and sold it on E-Bay. IMHO, Wink is practically worthless. I always kept it disabled so I wouldn't be subject to those annoying Icons appearing at random on my screen.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

The Interactive features are nice though like the Weather and News channels. Not on Tivo....


----------

